# For those with outdoor layouts: potential troubles.



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

I have seen a bunch of garden layouts on YouTube. I have seen the tracks on the ground and thought to myself, "many bad things could happen." 

If you have rambunctious dogs in your yard, certainly they could do damage to your trains. Small animals as birds, lizards, frogs, cats and squirrels could get on the track. What would happen if a train were to be coming with a small critter on the rails?

How do garden railroaders guard their pikes from unwanted creature interference?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Short answer is, they don't.


----------

